# Pick 4 Boxes...



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Ramon Allones	SMALL CLUB CORONAS
San Cristobal	EL PRINCIPE 
Partagas	SHORTS 
Diplomaticos	NO.4 
Trinidad	REYES 
Bolivar	PETIT CORONAS 
Punch	NINFAS 
Juan Lopez	PETIT CORONAS
Hoyo Monterrey	LE HOYO DU DEPUTE
Sancho Panza	NON PLUS
Montecristo	NO.5 
Bolivar	TUBOS NO.3 
La Gloria Cubana	MEDALLA DE ORO NO.4
Cuaba	GENEROSOS 
Hoyo Monterrey	LE HOYO DU PRINCE
Por Laranga PC

What would you pick?


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

Ramon Allones SMALL CLUB CORONAS
San Cristobal EL PRINCIPE 
Partagas SHORTS 
Bolivar PETIT CORONAS tied with Montecristo NO.5


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

RHNewfie said:


> Ramon Allones	SMALL CLUB CORONAS
> San Cristobal	EL PRINCIPE
> Partagas	SHORTS
> Diplomaticos	NO.4
> ...


I would choose:
Punch Ninfas
HdM du Depute
SCdLH El Principe
Boli Tubos No. 3

Close behind are the Trini Reyes & RASCC.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

cryinlicks said:


> Ramon Allones SMALL CLUB CORONAS
> San Cristobal EL PRINCIPE
> Partagas SHORTS
> Bolivar PETIT CORONAS tied with Montecristo NO.5


That was actually my original 4 picks. Now I am thinking about things that are great and a bit less common, sigh, so confusing!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Based on my likes and dislikes:

RASCC
Boli PC
Punch Ninfas
HdM Du Prince


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry, had to pick 5

Partagas SHORTS
Bolivar PETIT CORONAS
Montecristo NO.5
La Gloria Cubana MEDALLA DE ORO NO.4
Por Laranga PC


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Monte 5
Party Short
Cuaba Generosos
Trini Reyes

There's a lot to pick from so I'd say go with 3 sure things that you know you love and go with a something that has a completely different flavour profile (but still enjoy) for the fourth and call those your "remember that trip we took?" cigar.



RHNewfie said:


> What would you pick?


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

cigar.[/QUOTE]
Originally Posted by RHNewfie 
Ramon Allones SMALL CLUB CORONAS
San Cristobal EL PRINCIPE 
Partagas SHORTS 
Diplomaticos NO.4 
Trinidad REYES 
Bolivar PETIT CORONAS 
Punch NINFAS 
Juan Lopez PETIT CORONAS
Hoyo Monterrey LE HOYO DU DEPUTE
Sancho Panza NON PLUS
Montecristo NO.5 
Bolivar TUBOS NO.3 
La Gloria Cubana MEDALLA DE ORO NO.4
Cuaba GENEROSOS 
Hoyo Monterrey LE HOYO DU PRINCE
Por Laranga PC

What would you pick?

I would go LGC#4
Trini Reyes
Punch Ninfa
PLPC


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

Cuaba GENEROSOS 
Trinidad REYES 
Bolivar PETIT CORONAS 
San Cristobal EL PRINCIPE 

That list maked me drool! :dr


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

4 boxes of Ninfas! :ss


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

San Cristobal	EL PRINCIPE 
Diplomaticos	NO.4 
La Gloria Cubana	MEDALLA DE ORO NO.4
Hoyo Monterrey	LE HOYO DU PRINCE


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I will try to get the Ninfas if I can, a birdie told me that they can still be found in Cuba, and if all goes well I will be there in August. So planning now just in case!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

borndead1 said:


> 4 boxes of Ninfas! :ss


Thinking outside the box (so to speak).
I like that choice.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

San Cristobal EL PRINCIPE 
Diplomaticos NO.4 
Bolivar PETIT CORONAS 
Punch NINFAS


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I wouldn't know so I would most likely post this like you did. Never had any of them.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ramon Allones SMALL CLUB CORONAS
Partagas SHORTS 
Trinidad REYES 
Hoyo Monterrey LE HOYO DU PRINCE


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> I will try to get the Ninfas if I can, a birdie told me that they can still be found in Cuba, and if all goes well I will be there in August. So planning now just in case!


seriously ... if you *can* get them for a reasonable price, you won't be disappointed. the rest can be acquired pretty easily elsewhere. ninfas are just about impossible right now. :2


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

The Professor said:


> seriously ... if you *can* get them for a reasonable price, you won't be disappointed. the rest can be acquired pretty easily elsewhere. ninfas are just about impossible right now. :2


So I have been told, so I am not holding my breath. All I know is that there was a "sighting".


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

RHNewfie said:


> Ramon Allones SMALL CLUB CORONAS
> San Cristobal EL PRINCIPE
> *Partagas SHORTS*
> Diplomaticos NO.4
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Tasty!:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

borndead1 said:


> 4 boxes of Ninfas! :ss


:tpd: Without a doubt! :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Never having had this ninfa everyone keeps talking about combined with being an absolute whore for minuto/pc formats, this was a really easy choice:

Ramon Allones	SMALL CLUB CORONAS
San Cristobal	EL PRINCIPE 
Trinidad	REYES 
Bolivar	PETIT CORONAS 

All of these are smoking great fresh, too!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Ninfa
Principe
Boli Tubo
Prince


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Diplomaticos NO.4 
Punch NINFAS 
Hoyo Monterrey LE HOYO DU PRINCE
Por Laranga PC

If possible I would find four boxes of ninfa's, those are great smokes


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

If popular opinion is to be trusted, just get 4 boxes of Punch Ninfas and be done with it. :tu


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

I would go with

trini reyes
boli PC
San cristobal el principe
party shorts

:tu


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Punch	NINFAS 
Hoyo Monterrey	LE HOYO DU DEPUTE
Hoyo Monterrey	LE HOYO DU PRINCE
Por Laranga PC


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here -- is this the MAW thread? I'll have what he's having!:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Todd W said:


> Hi, I'm new here -- is this the MAW thread? I'll have what he's having!:r


Nope, more like an "If all goes well and I get away on vacation what can I get thread..."

:ss


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

if your buying get 4 boxes of ninfas...

if your just asking to ask get 4 boxes of ninfas...

if asking what for are the best its the 4 boxes of ninfas...

_*FUKK I NEED MORE NINFAS...*_









sorry for the thread jack my ninfa sense went off... carry on...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

zemekone said:


> if your buying get 4 boxes of ninfas...
> 
> if your just asking to ask get 4 boxes of ninfas...
> 
> ...


:dr:dr:dr So that's what a cab of Ninfas look like.... SCHWIIIIINNNNNNNGGGGG!!!!! :dr:dr:dr


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

RHNewfie said:


> Nope, more like an "If all goes well and I get away on vacation what can I get thread..."
> 
> :ss


It's a joke dude.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Doooooooooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Todd W said:


> It's a joke dude.


I know :ss


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

rascc
bpc
hdm--lhdp
plpc


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

borndead1 said:


> 4 boxes of Ninfas! :ss





zemekone said:


> if your buying get 4 boxes of ninfas...
> 
> if your just asking to ask get 4 boxes of ninfas...
> 
> if asking what for are the best its the 4 boxes of ninfas...


Fukk, I need more (than the one I have) :r/ I wish I wish I wish these were still available at last years price, or really at all for that matter.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Fukk, I need more (than the one I have) /I wish I wish I wish these were still available at last years price, or really at all for that matter.


wait ... you haven't smoked that one I gave you yet?


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

wow never even heard about these until this thread.. lol


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

RHNewfie said:


> Ramon Allones *SMALL CLUB CORONAS*
> * San Cristobal EL PRINCIPE *
> Partagas SHORTS
> Diplomaticos NO.4
> ...


Cohiba Sig II Tubos


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

Diplomaticos NO.4 
Punch NINFAS 
Montecristo NO.5 
Hoyo Monterrey LE HOYO DU PRINCE


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Professor said:


> wait ... you haven't smoked that one I gave you yet?


This weekend at the MoB herf. Also the 98 RyJ that I love so dearly.


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Ramon Allones SMALL CLUB CORONAS
> Bolivar PETIT CORONAS
> Hoyo Monterrey LE HOYO DU DEPUTE
> Por Laranga PC
> What would you pick?


My short list


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RHNewfie said:


> Trinidad	REYES
> Punch	NINFAS
> Hoyo Monterrey	LE HOYO DU PRINCE
> Por Larranga PC
> ...


Here's my 4, though there were a couple that were tough to drop.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Diplomaticos NO.4
> Punch NINFAS
> Juan Lopez PETIT CORONAS
> Por Laranga PC


My :2


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ramon Allones SMALL CLUB CORONAS
Partagas	SHORTS 
Cuaba GENEROSOS 
Por Larranaga PC


:ss :ss :ss


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

beamish said:


> rascc
> bpc
> hdm--lhdp
> plpc


Talk about excessive use of abbreviations. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Trinidad REYES 
Punch NINFAS 
Hoyo Monterrey LE HOYO DU PRINCE
Por Larranga PC
:tu:tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> seriously ... if you *can* get them for a reasonable price, you won't be disappointed. the rest can be acquired pretty easily elsewhere. ninfas are just about impossible right now. :2


*sigh* :hn


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

borndead1 said:


> 4 boxes of Ninfas! :ss


 :tpd:


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Trinidad	REYES 
Bolivar	PETIT CORONAS 
Punch	NINFAS 
Por Larranga PC


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

HdM Du Prince
Bolivar PC
San Cristobal El Principe
Trinidad Reyes

:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Ramon Allones SMALL CLUB CORONAS
Partagas SHORTS 
Trinidad REYES 
Bolivar PETIT CORONAS


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the great input guys... I will definately do my best to see if any Ninfas still exist. The sighting I was told about happened in February so... time will tell!

I will keep everyone updated!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I like the idea of 4 boxes of Ninfa's, otherwise, 4 boxes of ERDM Lunch Clubs would work too.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I've put so much thought into watching this thread and trying to make up my mind that I'm going to make the whole list my new slope goal


Why not, thanks, RHNewfie


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW! Good luck!!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Ramon SCC
Boli PC
Monte 5
Party Short


----------

